

What has happened to the scribd links for PDF submissions? - ColinWright

It used to be that every PDF submission automatically got a link to a scribd version, despite many, many people being upset and annoyed by this.  But recent PDF submissions appear not to have that.<p>Has something significant happened?
======
dang
It was one of a bunch of changes we rolled out a couple nights ago. Others
include normalizing Blogspot urls to blogspot.com, recognizing subdomains for
some additional sites, and fixing a bug where new users' votes weren't being
added to their 'saved' list.

